
New DDoS attack uses smartphone browsers to flood sites - Sami_Lehtinen
http://www.zdnet.com/article/new-ddos-attack-uses-smartphone-browsers-to-flood-site-with-4-5bn-requests/
======
lsiunsuex
Curious if this is similar to what I've been experiencing the last few days

625 1 0.14% 0.0 B 82.145.223.34

625 request, 0 bytes transfered - user agent: Opera/9.80 (J2ME/MIDP; Opera
Mini/4.5.40312/37.6584; U; en) Presto/2.12.

Over the last few days, we'd get a spike in traffic for 4-5 minutes, making
most of the servers un-responsive (even from commands via terminal / ssh) then
it would disappear for a couple hours. Adding the IP to the deny list of the
load balancer proved to be futile - every attack just uses a new one.

I've since just strait up blocked the Opera Mini user agent via httpd and it
looks to have solved the problem, for now.

